# information wanted



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I have two dogs in my pups pedigree from an italian kennel, Di Dranel.
It is my understanding that Iory Di Dranel was 2nd in the worlds.
trying to find out info on him and Ambra Di Dranel. 
Can anyone point me in the right direction.... My pup is by Eick von der Berger Hochburg out of Aline di Dranel SVV1
thanks:-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not much info....but here is PD Info, sure you got it but here it is anyways

Iory
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/482754.html

Ambra
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/465925.html


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's some more info from WinSIS, insert the kennel name, both dogs come up.

http://www.schaeferhunden.eu/winsis_x/winsissearch.php?tp=1

Eddie


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

here is eick
http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/eick.asp


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You people are retarded, She got the dog from the Mravik's obviously...any info on the ped could be obtained from them.

She's just trying to tell you she just spent a shitload of money.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You made me splutter into my teacup again this morning - will there be no stopping you :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

To bad she is worthless with dogs. LOL That was a good shot Gerry.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

> To bad she is worthless with dogs. LOL That was a good shot Gerry.


Um, I have to step in here......Sarah Atlas is not worthless with dogs. I have trained with her and she is pretty dang good IMO. 

Anyone that spends two months (I think that is how long she was there) at Ground Zero and loses her dog to health issues which were probably caused by all the crap there, deserves a little more respect than this crap. 

SO what if she spent the money. If you don't want to help her find the information she is seeking, then, well, with ALL due respect, stay out of it. ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You can step in, but you won't be right.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So I am supposed to throw her a bone because she lost a dog ?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You can step in, but you won't be right.


So you know Sarah? I didn't know that. 



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So I am supposed to throw her a bone because she lost a dog ?


No, that is not what I am saying at all. Just that if people don't want to help her that is fine, but I don't think she deserves to get shit for asking.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I do not have to brag about what i spent. I do serach and rescue. My pup is being trained for urban disaster. His SV pedigree does not include titles obtained from the Italian registry! I am trying to fill in the information.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff,
you pretend to know me...funny i would like to know where and when. I came here asking for some information.. I have been involved in SAR for over 10 years..and certified several dogs .i guess perhaps you are right i don't know s..t about dogs but can recognise someone who likes to hear themselves talk or in this case type


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sarah Atlas said:


> I do not have to brag about what i spent. I do serach and rescue. My pup is being trained for urban disaster. His SV pedigree does not include titles obtained from the Italian registry! I am trying to fill in the information.


Sorry you get the flak - probably because SAR work is not considered of value by some.

If you wind up with a kick ass search dog and you are thinking about breeding or even getting or recommending another pup with these lines, then you want to know as much as you can from people not tied to the dog iteself. Makes sense to me. .


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a look for Iory di Dranel but didn't find anything interesting. Which year was he supposed to have come secoind?

The pedigree shows however that there are many great dogs in it and I do know that for SAR, a good strong dog is vital.

Nancy, I don't think people laugh at SAR - maybe you have the feeling so but for me the dogs that work real life in SAR have to have the qualities and more than the day-to-day sports dog.

Here in Switzerland we occasionally laugh at the competition SAR dogs and handlers that never in their wildest dreams would make it to a certified SAR dog and handler! They, the handlers, are a breed on their own!

I have often posted our SAR website on here but no-one seems to be interested. The Swiss have an extremely competent team of fully fledged SAR handlers that have been sent to many a Catastroph area around the world. I know a few of them.

I did competition SAR for a while together with IPO and can realise what sort of dogs it takes. Unfortunately, here it's usual to say, if it can't bite, it can do competition SAR.

Out of the competition SAR dogs, the "einsatzfähige Hunde und Handler" take an examination to become part of the Swiss REDOG team and, both have to qualify. The dog maybe A1 but the handler has to qualify too.

I also know that after countless hours of fruitless searching, not only the dog, but foremost the handler needs counsel.

Cheers
Gill


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I have gone to the web sites suggested here and still can't find the title information .I am not only interested in title information but also about the dogs substance or lack there of

To those who think they know me all my dogs are from over seas. not a brag just a fact and i will most certainly NOT be pulled into a pissing contest. This board in my opinion has always provided people with valuable information, If its pissing matches and bad mouthing you are after then join the pedigree data base. that seems to be the norm there


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

the internet, making weak men feel good about themselves since 1989...LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Atlas said:


> Jeff,
> you pretend to know me...funny i would like to know where and when. I came here asking for some information.. I have been involved in SAR for over 10 years..and certified several dogs .i guess perhaps you are right i don't know s..t about dogs but can recognise someone who likes to hear themselves talk or in this case type


Hi Sarah,

I gave up worrying about other peoples opinions a long time ago. Largely based on the writings of Fritz Perls, especially the Gestalt Prayer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestalt_prayer
Best wishes with your dogs and your search for information.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I had a look for Iory di Dranel but didn't find anything interesting. Which year was he supposed to have come secoind?
> 
> The pedigree shows however that there are many great dogs in it and I do know that for SAR, a good strong dog is vital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Correction the dogs don't need counseling!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Sarah Atlas said:


> I do not have to brag about what i spent. I do serach and rescue. My pup is being trained for urban disaster. His SV pedigree does not include titles obtained from the Italian registry! I am trying to fill in the information.


 
If you do search and rescue or urban disaster and aren't worried about what you spent, why would you worry about his lineage and what titles they may have ??

Wouldn't you just concentrate on the pup itself ??


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Why shouldnt someone in SAR be interested in their dogs lineage or titles?? How much time do you think this interest takes from training??


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Why shouldnt someone in SAR be interested in their dogs lineage or titles?? How much time do you think this interest takes from training??


Because we SAR people don't have a clue....didn't you get the memo?? :roll::roll::mrgreen:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I got my dog cause he was pretty.....sure is a bonus that he loves to run around in the woods looking like he's searching for something....


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Just hope I or someone I care about never need rely on SAR dogs, cause I sure as shit haven't been impressed.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: To those who think they know me all my dogs are from over seas.

All of them ? None were bought here in the states ever ?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Just hope I or someone I care about never need rely on SAR dogs, cause I sure as shit haven't been impressed.


Just make sure everyone who cares if you are found knows that you dont want any dogs to help in the search......Dont have to use them ya know.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Just hope I or someone I care about never need rely on SAR dogs, cause I sure as shit haven't been impressed.


What are you not impressed with? Local groups? or SAR in general?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know if I consider them a hindrance, Jennifer, it's just that I would expect more.

I've only assisted alongside two local dogs in a live search, and a couple more in training training exercises, so it's not like my experience is all that extensive. I've just seen many dogs I'd think more talented than that, and many handlers too.

I recall a 20 year vet of SAR in northern CO who blatantly told me how he felt, when he explained that in all his years experience not ONCE did a dog contribute to a find. Seeing what I have, I don't find it hard to believe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I don't know if I consider them a hindrance, Jennifer, it's just that I would expect more.
> 
> I've only assisted alongside two local dogs in a live search, and a couple more in training training exercises, so it's not like my experience is all that extensive. I've just seen many dogs I'd think more talented than that, and many handlers too.
> 
> I recall a 20 year vet of SAR in northern CO who blatantly told me how he felt, when he explained that in all his years experience not ONCE did a dog contribute to a find. Seeing what I have, I don't find it hard to believe.


Although I've been soured on some of the SAR groups I've seen I can still say I've seen some fantastic work by some of the good ones. Been in on some of it also.
I suspect that vet was a bit biased for one reason or the other. Just a guess though! :grin:


----------

